# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > آموزش: آموزش کامل MVC + راه اندازی سایت + دانلود کتاب راهنما

## farjadp

با توجه به لطف مدیران و انتقال این پست به فروم مربوطه... از دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم که به پست اصلی مراجعه نمایند 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%B3%D8%B7-MVC

یا این لینک

--------------------------------------

سلام دوستان
این مبحث رو در فروم مربوطه راه انداختم ولی مثل اینکه خیلی از دوستان هنوز اینجا دارن در مورد MVC بحث می کنند. و از طرفی هم مدیران اصلاً نمیخوان به این قضیه یه سرو سامونی بدن :متفکر:  
به خاطر همین گفتم تا اطلاع ثانوی این مبحث رو در *اینجا هم* به نمایش بزارم.
می تونید کل مبحث رو در این لینک مطالعه نمایید.

فعلاً برای شروع آخرین فایل ها برای دانلود رو قرار می دم

حجم فایل : 3.1 مگابایت 
شامل پی دی اف و کدهای مربوطه است
لینک فایل از سایت آموزش فارسی : غیر فعال
لینک فایل از رپیدشیر : Download
لینک فایل از پارسا اسپیس :  Download

موفق باشید

----------


## farjadp

اینم از فایل هاش - بخش اول نسخه شماره 2

----------


## farjadp

ادامه فایل ها - بخش دوم نسخه شماره 2

----------


## aminghaderi

عزیزم ، شما اون بخش رو سامون بده ، mvc هنوز جا نیفتاده ، کم کم اون تالار هم مشتری پیدا می کنه. :قلب: 
من یکی اون بخشم می یام ، mvc رو هم روی فرست شروع می کنم.

موفق باشی.

----------


## farjadp

اینم از ورژن جدید


سلام دوستان
شرمنده این هفته دیر شد
با اجازتون مسافرت بودم...
اینم از بخش بعدی. البته ناقصه ولی دارم کاملش می کنم. این بخش یکی از  مهمترین ( شاید باید بگم تنها بخش مهم در MVC ) بخش ها است. به خاطر همین  دارم روی این بخش متمرکز می شم.

بریم سراغ دانلود این بخش:

فرمت : پی دی اف
حجم: 2.438 کیلوبایت
لینک فایل از سایت آموزش فارسی : Download 
لینک فایل از رپیدشیر :  Download
لینک فایل از پارسا اسپیس :Download
دانلود ورژن شماره 3 کتاب الکترونیکی -------- پست مربوط به این ورژن

----------


## kartel

*farjadp*مرسی عزیزم زحمت افتادی

<label>i love you</label>

----------

